# General > Genealogy >  1911 Census

## Gerry Martin

I currently do not have access to Scotland census. Am looking for details of census record of Robert Coghill, wife Elizabeth and 4 or 5 children. They lived at Keiss. Can anyone access this record and send the results to me. Any help will be appreciated. Thank you.

----------


## Tricia

Robert 35  is in Stain,  Keiss with wife Lizzie 32, Robert 10 Alexander 8 Catherine 7 William 4 and Sinclair 8months - they had been married 11 years  and had 6 children (one died).
He is a crofter and fisherman.
Tricia

----------


## Gerry Martin

Thanks so much Tricia for looking up the census information for me, it is much appreciated.

----------

